# Polaris Scrambler 500 4x4



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Need a little help from the experts here. What would be the fair market value for a 2005 Polaris Scrambler 500 4 x 4 with around 25 hours on it, hasn't been run in 5 years and in decent shape cosmetically? Seriously, 25 hours....... any marks on it are minor barn rash or condensation rust, it wasn't put up covered or cleaned but it was fogged and the tank drained.

Thanks.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Here's what the n.a.d.a. Book say's. Sugg list (new) $6099 rough trade in $1585 clean trade in $1765 avg. Retail $2435 this gives you a ballpark figure, but it comes down to what someone wants to pay for it. Sounds like a nice machine.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

thanks. now to find its real world value.


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree with you about the nada book, i don't know where they get their numbers, but thought i'd let you know what they are. The ones i've seen in craigslist and in the classifieds have been around $3000-3500 dollars or so with low hours. Hard to give a value on something without seeing it, but maybe it'll give you a better idea of how it is in the "real world".


----------

